# comment mettre des photos



## i-pod90 (31 Mai 2008)

bonjour voila je vous explique mon probléme je possède un I-Pod Classic de 80GB et je n'arrive pas a mettre mes photos dessus a chaque fois que la symchronisation es terminer il m'affiche un message d'erreur ! comment faire please!


----------



## JulienRkt (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Quel message d'erreur t'affiche-t-il ?


----------



## i-pod90 (3 Juin 2008)

il me marque


----------

